# A word from Dan Anderson



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 11, 2002)

Dan Anderson sent this to me and said I could put it on our forum.

Dan wrote:

Dear Jeff, Randi, Tim, Ken, Gaby, Chuck, Jim, Brian et al,
Ever since Prof. Presas passed away, Modern Arnis has splintered into 
several groups.  From what I see on the Web, there are two IMAFs, the WMAA 
(founded before Prof. died) and MAPPRIO in the Phillipines.

I can see the art going two ways.  One is the Ed Parker American Kenpo 
Karate route.  Mr. Parker never solidified his organization and I don't know 
how many of you remember the brouhaha that went on over that but it got 
nasty for some time.

The other route is the one which both Pa Kua and Tai Chi has taken.  Let me 
explain.  When the founder of Pa Kua, Tung Hai Chuan,  began teaching his 
art, his students were already either masters or at least training in other 
arts.  You now have various different schools of Pa Kua which trace their 
lineage to the founder but have different emphasis points and so forth.  A 
good reference for this is Jerry Alan Johnston's book Masters Of Pa Kua.

Does this sound familiar?  Many of us have different backgrounds.  Randi 
Shea is a Tai Chi practitioner.  Jeff Delaney has studied internal arts.  
Gaby Roloff's initial art, I believe, was Preying Mantis while Ken Smith is 
an Isshinryu practitioner.  Tim Hartman has a background in Kenpo, Chuck 
Gauss is a Judo man and I have done American Freestyle Karate for many 
years.  Prof's slogan when he barnstormed the US on the seminar circuit was 
"The Art Within Your Art."  We all have our own backgrounds from which we 
viewed and received his teaching.  I don't think any of us learned his art 
"from the ground up."

Many of us began our learning at different points of time and so at the time 
of our initial exposure to the art, Prof. Presas' emphasis was changing.  
Some of us started out on the Flow, some on Tapi-Tapi and all points in 
between.  His own personal learning was never stagnant but kept moving so 
the art continued to change and grow.  Are any of us doing the "correct 
Modern Arnis" to the exclusion of the others?  Personally, I don't think so.

Unfortunately, he never established a base school where we could all go to 
and learn further and clarify basics and so forth.  Except for the college 
teaching I don't think he even had that in the Phillipines but I could be 
mistaken on that point.  Without a base school and a written, established 
curriculum, I don't think there is a "correct Modern Arnis."  I believe what 
will evolve will be much like Pa Kua or Tai Chi, different schools on the 
subject.  In Tai Chi you have the Chen school, Yang school, Wu school, the 
Sun school and so forth.  They all operate on much the same principles but 
are very distinct and separate schools of Tai Chi.

I have done a lot of reflecting on the possible situation which confronts 
us.  Prof's last request of me was, "Danny, get involved."  There was a 
mis-conception that I was no longer involved or retired from Modern Arnis 
for a period of time as my attendance at seminars and camps dropped out.  
There is some missing data.  In 1995 I remarried and went from a scene where 
I was married with nothing but a karate school to watch over to where I now 
had a family with 5 children.  My responsibilities shifted as you could well 
expect and those responsibilities curtailed my running all over the country 
at the drop of a hat.  I have continued my teaching and training, though, 
from that time forward.

Anyway, I personally don't want to see the infighting and back-biting which 
has plagued American Kenpo ever since Mr. Parker's death.  If anything, THIS 
is what Prof. Presas didn't want to happen amongst his students.  I also 
don't see IMAF, IMAF Inc., WMAA and MAPPRIO getting together in "a group 
hug," either.

"Danny, get involved."  What I am going to do is operate from a viewpoint of 
being inclusive rather than exclusive.  Rather than pick and choose which 
organization to support or branch off and form my own organization, I am 
going to support Modern Arnis and all organizations which forward it.

I am willing to help out any of the groups to forward my teacher's art.  I 
owe him that.  So, please contact me and let me know what I can do to 
contribute.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 11, 2002)

The only correction I would like to make is that I started in Modern Arnis in a full time Modern Arnis school. I have been told that some FMAs were taught with Kenpo at time. I started playing with Kenpo about 5 years ago to see how the two are related. Other than that I like what Dan says. 

I hope he will be joining our forum and look forward to seeing him in Portland.

 :asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *The only correction I would like to make is that I started in Modern Arnis in a full time Modern Arnis school. I have been told that some FMAs were taught with Kenpo at time. I started playing with Kenpo about 5 years ago to see how the two are related. Other than that I like what Dan says.
> 
> I hope he will be joining our forum and look forward to seeing him in Portland.
> *



I remember a few people posted here that Modern Arnis has always been your 'primary' art.  Mr. Anderson's message had me a bit confused there.  Thanks for clearing that up.

Cthulhu
BTW - so after you played around with Kenpo, what did you find, regarding a relationship between Kenpo and the FMA?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2002)

I find no argument with Mr. Anderson's position.

It is a shame that the Professor didn't leave clearer direction for us however. Has his will been made public yet?


----------



## DWright (Jan 15, 2002)

_______________________________________________
Dan wrote:

 Prof's last request of me was, "Danny, get involved."  
_______________________________________________

Mr. Dan Anderson has gotten involved.  Check out my post in the library section of this forum.


----------



## Tapps (Feb 8, 2002)

Mr. Anderson is a very respected martial arts veteran and wise man. His post contains a lot of wisdom.

I think it makes sense for most of us to allign with the group that most resembles our training style.

I also think you're cheating yourself if you exclude other teachers.


----------

